# Hedgehog Training?



## Sky Halcyon (Sep 18, 2010)

So at the moment I don't have a hedgehog, but I have been considering getting one for quite a while now (Don't worry; I've done my research) and I was wondering if it was possible to train a hedgehog to do tricks. I know they're pretty smart, as they can be taught to use a litterpan and recognize their name, but I was wondering about other tricks, such as perhaps, um... opening their mouth on command? I can't really think of any tricks that you _could_ teach one, but if you have any ideas or knowledge on this, I'd love to know! Thanks!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

I think biting on command is about all you could do with one.  I'm sure you could try, but they're kind of like cats in that they really have no um... desire to be taught. 

Give it a try! I'f like to see if it's possible!


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

You can classically condition almost any behaviour into most animals. Classical training basically desired behaviour emitted = reward (food). I was inspired last year after my psychology course to try it with Beck. I did definitely "teach" him that if he comes out when he hears me, he gets peanut butter. He now comes out of his hut quite promptly when I started saying his name/making noise in general. 

I also tried to do some shaping with a little obstacle course. Basically, you start at the end of what you want them to do. For example, to get them to do a series of trick to get to the top of a platform:
1. teach him there is food at the platform you want him to reach. 
2. Show him that if he climbs the ramp he can reach the food.
3. Show him that if he climbs his log bridge, he can reach the ramp, etc...

it takes a lot of repetition, and a lot of food reinforcement. And to be honest, it doesn't accomplish all that much lol. I don't think they really "learn" what we're trying to "teach", more just what actions yield rewards. Kind of interesting though, if you have the time.


----------



## milo (May 25, 2010)

was wondering about the same thing here, anyone have any video of anything similar to mine, or even better perhaps?






Rgds.


----------

